

Google search results for "askew" - jessedhillon
https://www.google.com/#q=askew

======
aaronsw
Is anyone making a list of these?

[http://www.quora.com/What-other-easter-eggs-does-Google-
sear...](http://www.quora.com/What-other-easter-eggs-does-Google-search-have-
like-do-a-barrel-roll)

~~~
pixelbeat
<http://www.pixelbeat.org/misc/google_search_easter_eggs.html>

